# Using Gaffs for Walleye/Saugeye?



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F Do any of you Icefishermen (or Ladies) use Gaffs for hooking your Walleyes and/or Saugeyes at the ice hole?


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> :F Do any of you Icefishermen (or Ladies) use Gaffs for hooking your Walleyes and/or Saugeyes at the ice hole?


all the [email protected] erie its a must otherwise you will lose all the 20''plus eyes @ the hole.on inland lakes those 14& 15'' eyes can be easily horsed on the ice.the best way to gaff is to use a treble hook instead of a single hook and have the gaff in the hole waiting on the fish,hook em in the front third of the body from underneath in a quick upward motion.dont stab at the fish unless you want to see her smile and swim away.hook em in the back third and the fight starts all over again...lol.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I made a gaff using an 8-0 SS saltwater hook attached to a piece of broomhandle with a screw and then wrapped with heavy guide winding thread coated with epoxy. Grind the barb off while sharpening to a needle point. I always gaffed my walleye in the mouth or under the jaw and never had any problem doing so.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

After losing 2 or 3 at Berlin at the hole in one day and watching my buddy lip one and cut his thumb up(same day), yes....I never leave home without it. Got a store bought one for like 6$ bucks in late March or so at Gander Mtn.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I second the use of a gaff I have 2 one i made and one I bought and they both work great! Can't wait to get on the ice to wrangle some eyes!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes. It came w/ a treble hook. I cut two of them off-----cost me a couple fish getting hung on the hole.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry But yes ! No catch and release here ! Gaff them and get them thru the Hole !!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

GAFF EM! I will say I like the big trebel way better than the single. I actually hate the single, treble your bound to stick em on the first try.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Have one, never use it! I have had more fish ripped off at the hole by others gaffing and hooking line, lure and anything but fishhead. I use as big a hole as possible and remain legal. Now my ice scoop sees its fair share of eye heads! THUNK


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i personally dont use one just for the fact in the winter i dont keep fish.. if i drop one at the hole so be it.. to me this is the best time to play catch and release.. i have plenty in the freezer from the summer but if i were to keep them then yes id say some of the big boys need it


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you guys gaffing the fish when they are still under the hole and horizontal, or are you waiting until you have guided their heads in the hole?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Head up in hole. And I've released smaller one's that were gaffed. Always try to gaff them in the bottom jaw.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i made a gaff out of a arrow shaft and wood handle with a treble hook epoxied to it. drilled a hole for a lanyard to go around your wrist. ill have to get a pic up. so simple to make. then again, " I am, Mcguyver"


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have carried a gaf forever and have never used it. I just grab 'em like a bear.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

the fish i catch are so big they have to be gaffed while i drill a 2nd hole to get it big enought to come out............then i wake up


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you Gentlemen for your replies and opinions. I purchased a Treble Gaff at "Mark's Bait and Tackle" in Ravenna today. I will make sure that I keep it away from the bottom edge of the holes so I don't get hung up on the ice. I am hoping to hook them in the jaw if they appear on the smaller side. Any decent ones will get it in the head or upper body. I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

"like a real man would"


swantucky said:


> I have carried a gaf forever and have never used it. I just grab 'em like a bear.


----------

